
Julian Assange jailed over bail breach - lloyd678
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48118908
======
DanBC
He'll serve about 6 months.

Advice on sentencing for failure to surrender to bail is here:
[https://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk/offences/magistrates-
co...](https://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk/offences/magistrates-
court/item/failure-to-surrender-to-bail/)

He's seen as culpability A and category 1. He has some factors that aggravate
(rape and sexual offences are very serious crime and his hiding from justice
meant his alledged victims were not able to see justice); and he doesn't have
any mitigating factors.

The maximum sentence in crown court is one year. He got a bit less than that.
He'll be out in 6 months if he's not an idiot.

[https://www.gov.uk/types-of-prison-sentence/determinate-
pris...](https://www.gov.uk/types-of-prison-sentence/determinate-prison-
sentences-fixed-length-of-time)

> For prison sentences under 12 months, the person’s normally released
> automatically halfway through.

------
ggm
I wouldn't wish jail on anyone, incarceration is horrible by design. Assange
made terribly selfish decisions and broke bail, irrespective of his status as
a journalist (I have doubts on several grounds but I'd rather be charitable,
and he undoubtedly has acted believing he is a journalist) a belief in the
rule of law really demanded he be punished.

Those who would seek to justify his avoidance of punishment for bail breach
typically claim a higher cause. You can certainly build a model of ends
justify means facing his proto-journalism, amazing things have come from
Wikileaks.

Personally I cannot go past his auto self destruction. The decision to
repudiate his own sexual behaviour, deny it has cause to be questioned, to ask
rich friends to stand bail and then loose it on his own cognizance of risk,
his constant cult of personality if-you-are-not-for-me-you-are-against-me
posture.. this is not worthy. This is base.

Sorry.. not sorry. Learn to work smarter, man up, and talk to the Swedes on
their terms not your own.

